# Vom Videospiel zum Schießsimulator



## Snak3_Plissk3n (10. April 2012)

*Vom Videospiel zum Schießsimulator*

Computerspiele wie "Crysis", "Far Cry", "Operation Flashpoint" und "Armed Assault" sehen mittlerweile so realistisch und auch das Gameplay ist so Realitätsnah, dass sich nicht nur die Gaming-Szene für Software von den Entwicklern interessiert, sondern auch vermehrt die Rüstungsindustrie.

So nutzen nahmhafte Rünstungsunternehmen (Lockheed Martin, ThyssenKrupp Marine Systems und Intelligent Decisions) die Software aus Frankfurt, wo Crytek seinen Sitz hat. 


> Die ThyssenKrupp-Tochterfirma Blohm + Voss entwickelt aktuell das so  genannte "Virtual Ship Training and Information System" (ViSTIS), ein  Simulator zum Training von Schiffsbesatzungen: "In der virtuellen  Simulationsumgebung lassen sich sowohl Routineaufgaben als auch Not- und  Gefechtssituationen realistisch ausbilden, ohne Mensch oder Material zu  gefährden", heißt es in einer Konzernbroschüre.  Zudem könnten durch den Einsatz des Simulators Kosten gespart werden.  Bei gleichzeitig hoher Qualität der Ausbildung: "Der hohe Realitätsgrad  basiert auf einer realistischen Echtzeitvisualisierung mit Hilfe der  CryEngine 3, einer der weltweit führenden 'Game Engines‘ des  Computerspiele-Herstellers Crytek."


Auch die deutsche Bundeswehr nutzt Software, um Gefechtssituationen zu simulieren, so entwickelt zur Zeit der französische Rüstungskonzern Thales mit Hilfe der CryEngine 3 einen neuen Schießsimulator, das Rüstungsprojekt läuft unter dem Namen "SAGITTARIUS-Evolution".
Diese Projekt 





> soll die Armee u.a. in die Lage versetzen, mit einfachen Geo-Daten  Trainingsszenarien mit unmittelbarem Einsatzbezug erstellen zu können.  Dazu werden Satellitenbilder einer bestimmten Region mit Höhendaten und  Informationen über die Vegetation gepaart und ergeben nach  abschließender Detailarbeit ein realitätsnahes Bild der gewünschten  Region.


Die Sagittarius Evolution-Trainingssysteme sollen in der Lage sein, mit Waffen, Westen und Motion-Plattformen vernetzt zu werden.
Auch die Auswertungsmöglichkeiten sollen den Anforderungen der Armeen entsprechen, damit Soldaten ihre Fähigkeiten entsprechend anpassen können.

- Die vollständigen News entnehmt Ihr bitte bei Interesse der Quelle:
Vom Videospiel zum Schießsimulator


----------



## Alte-Schule (10. April 2012)

*AW: Vom Videospiel zum Schießsimulator*

Da fehlt noch ein Feedback von Dir!!!

Klar warum soll man als Militär, solche Engines nicht benutzen, wenn sie in der lage sind auch Komplexeren-Situationen darzustellen? Den Simulator, den ich damals in der BW benutzt habe, war ein Witz! Keine Flugbahnberechnung und nur vorprogrammierte Situationen. (Vielleicht konnte ich aber auch nur gut treffen.) Aber mal erlich davon können Menschenleben abhängen, dadurch auch Materialersparungen her gehen. Kosten werden gesenkt, die Steuerzahler entlastet. Eigentlich muss ich sagen Jaein, da man immer mit einer echten Waffe schießen muss. Um die Waffe zuverstehen. 

Aber ist wie gestern der Film "Willkommen im Krieg" der lief auf Pro7, wo der Progtagonist meint "Ich Habe 3 mal BF durchgespielt" aber hatte kein Plan wie man eine Waffe (G36) zerlegt, reinigt und die Baugruppen beschreibt. In einem Kampfeinsatz ist das ein wichtiger Überlebens-Punkt. Aber nur nicht das, darum gibt es eine Ausbildung. ( Der Film war echt *******, so empfinde ich das als ehmalieger Soldat der Deutschen BW )


----------



## thommy96 (10. April 2012)

*AW: Vom Videospiel zum Schießsimulator*

Hoffentlich denkt dann die Politik nicht, das Actionspiele doch schuld sind von Amokläufen etc.., wenn die Armee das als Simulatur nutzt zum lernen


----------



## Rizzard (10. April 2012)

*AW: Vom Videospiel zum Schießsimulator*

Naja, wenn die CE3 schon kein Anklang bei den Spieleentwicklern findet, so kommt sie wenigstens bei der Rüstungsindustrie zu Trage.


----------



## proxgame (10. April 2012)

*AW: Vom Videospiel zum Schießsimulator*

Sowas gibts doch auch schon fürn Keller zum selber bauen: Ultimate Battlefield 3 Simulator - Build & Test (Full Video) - The Gadget Show - YouTube


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (10. April 2012)

*AW: Vom Videospiel zum Schießsimulator*

Wenn ich so Firma hätte die eine schicke Engine wie die Frostbit 2.0 oder Cry3.0. Würde denn nicht mal für 10Mio € die Lizenz geben weil damit werden nur Waffen geschaffen um ECHTE Menschen zu töten oder Trainieren wie man Menschen "besser" Töte. 

Make Love/Sex, Not War !!


----------



## RuhigeHand (10. April 2012)

*AW: Vom Videospiel zum Schießsimulator*



CrimsoN 2.0 schrieb:


> Wenn ich so Firma hätte die eine schicke Engine wie die Frostbit 2.0 oder Cry3.0. Würde denn nicht mal für 10Mio € die Lizenz geben weil damit werden nur Waffen geschaffen um ECHTE Menschen zu töten oder Trainieren wie man Menschen "besser" Töte.
> 
> Make Love/Sex, Not War !!


 
Ich frag mich grad wie du 3.883 andere Posts abgeben konntest. Ich denke ich weiss was du meinst aber es wäre besser du würdest das nochmal durchlesen...

@Topic Wenn es uns Steuerzahler entlastet, warum nicht. Wenn sich die Firmen weigern die Softwarebasis zu liefern, würde auch kein Krieg verhindert werden.


----------



## Mix3ry (10. April 2012)

*AW: Vom Videospiel zum Schießsimulator*



Alte-Schule schrieb:


> Aber ist wie gestern der Film "Willkommen im Krieg" der lief auf Pro7, wo der Progtagonist meint "Ich Habe 3 mal BF durchgespielt" aber hatte kein Plan wie man eine Waffe (G36) zerlegt, reinigt und die Baugruppen beschreibt. In einem Kampfeinsatz ist das ein wichtiger Überlebens-Punkt. Aber nur nicht das, darum gibt es eine Ausbildung. ( Der Film war echt *******, so empfinde ich das als ehmalieger Soldat der Deutschen BW )


 
Endlich mal jemand der sagt der Film is Schrott!
Hab ihn keine 5Min geschaut weil ich mir so einen Schrott ned antun konnte  (Alleine schon der Humvee der BW und das verhalten im Feindesland, mal schnell aussteigen für Raucherpause ohne Helm etc. :X)

Aber zum Thema:

Finde Simulationen für Fahrzeuge und Flugzeuge, Boote schon sehr gut da dadurch extrem viel gespart werden kann. Sowas muss sehr Realitätsnah sein.

Für die Waffenausbildung ansich finde ich den AGSHP schon ausreichend, da man dadurch die Basics bekommt, aber ein Simulator kann keine echte Einsatzübung Simulieren.
Das echte Schießen muss man aufm TrÜbPl lernen, Einsätze mit meinetwegen Lasertag aber dafür mit Lagedarstellern und echter Ausrüstung (Fahrzeugen)


----------



## Stryke7 (10. April 2012)

*AW: Vom Videospiel zum Schießsimulator*



Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Naja, wenn die CE3 schon kein Anklang bei den Spieleentwicklern findet, so kommt sie wenigstens bei der Rüstungsindustrie zu Trage.


 
wie bitte ?! auf basis der cryengine 3 ist bereits in 13 spielen verwendet und aktuell werden noch einige weitere programmiert. als technisch beste, realistischste und dabei gar nicht so ressourcenfressende engine ist sie aktuell wohl die beste und beliebteste engine der welt


----------



## spionkaese (10. April 2012)

Stryke7 schrieb:
			
		

> wie bitte ?! auf basis der cryengine 3 ist bereits in 13 spielen verwendet und aktuell werden noch einige weitere programmiert. als technisch beste, realistischste und dabei gar nicht so ressourcenfressende engine ist sie aktuell wohl die beste und beliebteste engine der welt


Die UE3 dürfte wohl in ein paar mehr Spielen verwendet worden sein


----------



## Do Berek (10. April 2012)

*AW: Vom Videospiel zum Schießsimulator*



Alte-Schule schrieb:


> Da fehlt noch ein Feedback von Dir!!!
> ( Der Film war echt *******, so empfinde ich das als ehmalieger Soldat der Deutschen BW )


 Ich als Ex und bald wieder Soldat hab ihn mir deswegen gar nicht erst angesehen,da man ja weiß wie gehaltvoll Pro7 Produktion sind


----------



## Stryke7 (10. April 2012)

*AW: Vom Videospiel zum Schießsimulator*



spionkaese schrieb:


> Die UE3 dürfte wohl in ein paar mehr Spielen verwendet worden sein



ich bezog mich darauf mal nur auf die aktuellen entwicklungen  nicht auf die bereits existierenden spiele


----------



## Research (10. April 2012)

*AW: Vom Videospiel zum Schießsimulator*

Hmm, der Flugsimulator macht mich nicht zum Piloten, genauso wenig der Schiffssimulator zum Kapitän.
Auch Jagdsimulatoren nicht zum Jäger und Rennspiele nicht zum Schuhmacher.

Das kann nur die Praxis. Allerdings kann ein optisches Vorbereiten auf bestimmte Regionen, Gebiet und Situation sein. Man kann viel probieren und testen. Im Computer kostet das bedeutend weniger Geld. Flugzeug und Schiffskapitäne üben bereits im Simulator. Allerdings in einer speziellen Kammer die sich bewegt....Google-Ergebnis für http://www.pressestelle.tu-berlin.de/fileadmin/a70100710/Fotos/TU_intern/2008/Januar/05_Sephir.jpg

(Habe auf die schnelle nichts besseres gefunden.)


----------



## Stryke7 (10. April 2012)

*AW: Vom Videospiel zum Schießsimulator*

ich denke, heutige spiele sind schon mit guten simulatoren vergleichbar, und wenn du zB über kinect spielst, oder so was geiles wie das hier 
Battlefield 3: Der Ego-Shooter im Mega-Simulator - Ausführliches Video zum Video-Dom mit Paintball-Anlage 
hast (was es hoffentlich in 10 jahren für jeden halbwegs betuchten kunden im angebot gibt )  dann ist das schon optisch und bewegungstechnisch sehr realistisch.

trotzdem hast du recht: das ist immer noch etwas völlig anderes als im "real life". ein treffer in der simulation tut nicht weh, und  bei einer tödlichen verletzung respawne ich. außerdem steht nicht viel auf dem spiel: ich bin im verhältnis total relaxed und handle bestimmt anders, auch muss ich mir keine gedanken machen jemanden gefraggt zu haben. 

und eine verdammt wichtige sache wird immer vergessen: der umgang mit einer waffe entspricht überhaupt nicht der mit der maus   (zielen, laden, rückschlag ... )


----------



## spw (11. April 2012)

*AW: Vom Videospiel zum Schießsimulator*

Ja der pro7 film war doch der absolute klamauk.
Und dieser peinliche kniefall vor den amies...ich kann mich an die amies nur als fussfaule mimosen erinnern.Denen als berufssoldaten war unser marsch von WEHRPLICHTIGEN im ösiland zu weit .... ok ok es hatte -24 grad und 7 tage nicht mal die schuhbänder aufgemacht, aber trotzdem...heutzutage würde wohl die halbe kompanie das bundesheer verklagen....pfft  ich hab 23 stunden "durchgeschlafen",als ich heimkam..weiss ich noch heute ,weil da war silvesternacht und ich hab gepennt 

Was man so von deutschen leopardsoldaten hören konnte,haben sich die amerikaner auf gemeinsamen übungen auch nicht gerade mit ruhm bekleckert.

Wer diesen "film" nur etwas ernst nimmt,naja....

Eigentlich ne ohrfeige für die echten soldaten in afghanistan.Wir waren nur 8 monate beim heer,nur panzergrenadiere und doch ...ehrlich...bei gümsn ´s usw waren wir sehr diszipliniert .gümsns sind scharfe übungen..mach(t)en fast nur wir ösis,oder? Ich mein,so mit wehrpfichtigen nichtkaderleuten und echtem arifeuer hehe.

das war echt "krass",um es in euren worten zu formulieren.Nicht nur 6 eselreiter mit ak47 XD  ...der wollte nen luftschlag anfordern im film LOL ist das verarsche ?

Diese simulatoren machen doch nur sinn für spezielle kommandos...ich mein..ein einfacher gewehrträger muss doch zuerst leiden lernen und "automatisiert" werden.Mein horizont reichte dann nur noch für kaltverpflegung,fusspflege und feuerbereich....oder ist das heutzutage anders ?
Wem nützt ein überkiller im simulator,der nicht weiss,wie man sich warmhält,wie man "hunger" erträgt usw....ok das brauchen echte amisoldaten auch nicht...


----------



## Ghostmarine1871 (11. April 2012)

*AW: Vom Videospiel zum Schießsimulator*

Mich wundert nicht das auch heute noch Software zum trainieren von realen Soldaten genutzt wird. Aber neu ist das nun auch nicht mehr. Denn schon Tornado (1990er- Jahre) wurde in erweiterter Form (z.B. Steuerung) in den Flugsimulatoren der Briten und der Luftwaffe usw. eingesetzt. Und dann sei an dieser Stelle noch auf America's Army verwiesen. Damit wird schließlich nicht nur Rekrutierungsarbeit betrieben.


----------



## acc (11. April 2012)

*AW: Vom Videospiel zum Schießsimulator*

alter hut, novalogic beispielsweise vertickt schon seit mehr wie 10 jahren simulationssoftware an die us-armee.


----------



## Research (11. April 2012)

*AW: Vom Videospiel zum Schießsimulator*

Wer deutsche Filmproduktionen schaut und sich über die Qualität beschwert: I konw what you do 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ohne einen gewaltigen Schuss Masochismus macht das keiner Freiwillig. Außer er hat den IQ einer Scheibe Brot.
.......
Gerade eben hat mich mein Pausenbrot dazu aufgefordert mich bei ihm zu entschuldigen.


Ich gehe demnächst in Iron Sky. Aber der ist nur Teilweise Deutsch. Und keinen Funken realistisch.

Auch wird ein Schlammbad keinen Tripp durch den Dschungel ersetzen. Simulator bleibt Simulator. Solange das Ganze nicht direkt ins Gehirn übertragen wird gibt es für die Realität keinen Ersatz.


----------



## Rollora (11. April 2012)

*AW: Vom Videospiel zum Schießsimulator*



Stryke7 schrieb:


> wie bitte ?! auf basis der cryengine 3 ist bereits in 13 spielen verwendet und aktuell werden noch einige weitere programmiert. als technisch beste, realistischste und dabei gar nicht so ressourcenfressende engine ist sie aktuell wohl die beste und beliebteste engine der welt


 Aber bitte.... wacht doch mal auf?
Technisch beste? Hast du den Code analysiert?
13 Spiele? Welche davon waren in irgendeiner hinsicht bahnbrechend oder innovativ?`Das einzige was die Cryengine 3 offensichtlich kann, ist gut auszusehen. Sie ist niemals so flexibel wie die Unreal Engine 3 oder ähnliches.
Realistischste? WIE BITTE? Die CE 3 hat zwar hübsche Fototexturen, aber das alleine reicht nicht für REALISMUS. Die Beleuchtung ist zwar ok, gibts aber auch besseres. Aber wenn man mal ansieht wie schwach die Physik eigentlich ist (ein Dach mit mehreren Hundert Kilo bleibt in einem kleinen Baum hängen, ohne sich zu bewegen etc) oder die Polygonarmut (vergleich mal einen Baum von Arma mit dem fast zeitgleich erschienenen Crysis, der Baum von Arma hat sicher 10x so viele Polygone...das zum theme Technisch. Die CE ist ein Blender, sonst nichts.
Und als ich das mit den gar "nicht so ressourcenfressend" gelesen habe, habe ich leider erst bemerkt, dass dein Kommentar sarkastisch gemeint gewesen sein muss.


thommy96 schrieb:


> Hoffentlich denkt dann die Politik nicht, das  Actionspiele doch schuld sind von Amokläufen etc.., wenn die Armee das  als Simulatur nutzt zum lernen


Und Hetze gegen Computerspiele hin oder her, DASS sie eine Auswirkung auf uns haben ist längst bewiesen. Nur die Schwarzmalerei "Spielen=Amoklaufen" ist eben falsch.
Es gibt zahlreiche Studien und Tests die Zeigen, ja sogar Beweisen, dass Spiele Auswirkungen auf uns haben:
So reduziert viel Spielen die Konzentrationsspanne, aber viel Spielen von schnellen Spielen wie etwa Quake, bringt nachweislich höhere Reaktionsgeschwindigkeiten und in dieser kürzeren Konzentrationsspanne jedoch deutlich höhere Aufmerksamkeit. Vorteile bringt es zum Beispiel im Straßenverkehr, wenn es darum geht schnell richtig auf eine Situation zu reagieren.
Außerdem verbessert das Spielen von 3D Shootern und ähnlichem die Raumwahrnehmung und Orientierung.

Es ist übrigens AUCH richtig, dass uns Spiele etwas abstumpfen. Aber was hier gern vergessen wird: das ist bei ALLEN Medien so: Bücher, Filme, Spiele.
Es gibt zu Filmen auch eine Lustige Studie, wo über Jahre hinweg Kindergartenkinder in 3 Gruppen eingeteilt wurden: 1. Sieht fern: Inhalt: 2 streiten sich um ein Spielzeug, Gewalt wird angewendet, 1 Person erhält das Spielzeug. 2. Sieht fern: ähnliche Situation mit dem Spielzeug, nur diesmal ohne Gewalt. Es wird eine friedliche Lösung gefunden.
3. Sieht nicht fern.
Als man die 3 Gruppen später wieder zusammenführt passiert folgendes: Als die Kinder sich ein Spielzeug teilen mussten, wurde Gruppe 1 überaus Aggressiv (es gab da einen Index und laut diesem Index waren diese Kinder 9x so aggressiv wie die Kinder die nicht TV geschaut haben). Überraschend für mich: die Kinder die den Gewaltfreien Film geschaut haben.... und jetzt kommts... sind auch überaus aggressiv gewesen. Nicht, wie erwartet, am ruhigsten, weil sie lernen Konfliktlösung zu betreiben  Sie sind zwar nicht ganz so aggressiv wie Gruppe 1, aber deutlich mehr als Gruppe 3.

So ähnlich wurde das mit PC Spielen beobachtet.

Das sind mal die kurzfristigen Effekte. Zu den Kurzfristigen Effekten gehört übrigens auch, dass es nach dem Computerspielen 2 Extrema gibt: die die nachher besonders Aggressiv sind, und die die es nicht sind, total beruhigt sind. Man hat herausgefunden, dass dies kaum was mit dem Inhalt (Egoshooter vs Blühmchenpflücken im Spiel ) zu tun hat, sondern mit dem Frustpotential: verliert man dauernd, wird man, hat man verlieren nicht von den Eltern gelernt, aggressiv.

Sorry für die Ausschweifungen, die Diskussion wird leider immer wieder losgetreten und ich wollte das mal eben einwerfen. Warum? Nun dies sind ein paar wenige zusammengetragene Fakten die ich im Rahmen meines Psychologiestudiums gelernt hatte. Ich durfte auch selber bei Forschungen und Studien dabei sein und auch selber welche durchführen. Schon als Jugendlicher habe ich angefangen mich dafür zu interessieren, was denn nun die "Wahrheit" hinter dem Spieler=Amokläufer ist. Und bin bei der recherche so neutral wie möglich ans Thema rangegangen, durfte, wie gesagt auch selbst Studien durchführen und hab auch schon die Bachelorarbeit über das Thema der Auswirkungen von Computerspielen auf uns geschrieben. Später die Diss über die Auswirkungen der Medien.

Wer jetzt hier behauptet "bei mir ist das aber anders" bitte nichts schreiben: es hat sich in 99% der Fälle rausgestellt, dass es eben NICHT anders ist, sondern, dass die eigene Wahrnehmung einen oft betrügt.
Jedes kleinste bisschen aus unserer UMWELT, und somit auch die Medien, haben Einfluss auf uns. Wer das leugnet, verleugnet seine gesamte eigene Entwicklung. Und am einfachsten ist das mit Sonnenschein zu zeigen: Auch wenn wir intern alle den gleichen Launenzustand haben, wenn die Sonne scheint sind die meisten ein klein wenig besser drauf, munterer und auch das Immunsystem ist stabiler (sowie ein paar andere Dinge, wie etwa der Sexualtrieb^^)


----------



## Star_KillA (11. April 2012)

*AW: Vom Videospiel zum Schießsimulator*

Die News gab schonmal !


----------



## Alte-Schule (11. April 2012)

*AW: Vom Videospiel zum Schießsimulator*



Do Berek schrieb:


> Ich als Ex und bald wieder Soldat hab ihn mir deswegen gar nicht erst angesehen,da man ja weiß wie gehaltvoll Pro7 Produktion sind


 Ich fands einfach nur Eckelhaft. Dieser Film hat nix mit der BW zutun.
 Schade das ich einer der letzten Soll-Soldaten war aber ich habe meine 9 Monate auf die 23 verlängert, leider kamm ich nicht mit meiner Kompanie dazu, dass ich nach Afgahnistan kommen konnte. (Ich habe alle Außbildungen mit gemacht) Ich weiss was Unsere Jungs und Mädels dort unten mit machen, müssen!


----------



## Research (11. April 2012)

*AW: Vom Videospiel zum Schießsimulator*

Bekommen die die Waffen im Simulator überhaupt im Gefecht in die Hand gedrückt? Laut meinen Infos schlägt sich die Truppe zz mit Maschinengewehren(Edit: Es ist das MG4) rum id a) leichter und b) weniger Munition verbrauchen rum aber keine Lehmmauern durchbrechen kann. (Wie z.B. MG3 das wird durch diese Waffe ersetzt, kann es sein das dt. Maschinengewehrehre seit dem MG42 immer schlechter wurden?)


----------



## Snak3_Plissk3n (11. April 2012)

*AW: Vom Videospiel zum Schießsimulator*



Alte-Schule schrieb:


> Ich fands einfach nur Eckelhaft. Dieser Film hat nix mit der BW zutun...


 
Als ich im Vorfeld gesehen habe, dass es eine Komödie ist, war für mich klar, das es nichts sein kann...
was soll bitte eine Komödie in dem Genre sein ???


----------



## Alte-Schule (11. April 2012)

*AW: Vom Videospiel zum Schießsimulator*

Ein HK MG4 hat die selbe Munition wie ein G36 also Kaliber 5,56x45mm NATO Standard(NATO Standard) und ein MG3 knallt und Tötet nur mit* 7,62 × 51 mm CETME/NATO!
*Die einführung der MG4 wurde nur gemacht, damit das schwere Maschienen-Gewehr MG3 aus der BW verschwindet, eigentlich ein Grund, Jaein da das Großkaliber mehr durchschlag hat. Jeder der schonmal gesehen hat was ein G36 durch 20mm Metal macht und was ein *7,62 × 51 mm *Projektile macht weiss warum man mit *7,62 × 51 mm schießt.
**
*

*
*


----------



## Invisible_XXI (12. April 2012)

*AW: Vom Videospiel zum Schießsimulator*



CrimsoN 2.0 schrieb:


> Wenn ich so Firma hätte die eine schicke Engine wie die Frostbit 2.0 oder Cry3.0. Würde denn nicht mal für 10Mio € die Lizenz geben weil damit werden nur Waffen geschaffen um ECHTE Menschen zu töten oder Trainieren wie man Menschen "besser" Töte.
> Make Love/Sex, Not War !!


 das ist ein ebenso dämliches statement wie das fazit der originalquelle:


> Die Grenze zwischen der Software-Entwicklung für  Videospieler und der für das Militär ist fließend. Aus ökonomischer  Sicht ist es gewinnbringend, die Engines an das Militär zu verkaufen,  dennoch machen sich die Software-Unternehmen damit zu Handlangern der  Kriegspolitik. Mit ihren Trainingssimulatoren erleichtern Unternehmen  wie Crytek und Bohemia Interactive es der Politik, die Bundeswehr noch  schneller zum Einsatz zu bringen.
> Darüber sollten sich die Software-Entwickler bewusst  sein. Militäreinsätze als letztes Mittel der Politik, das war einmal.  Und wenn jetzt noch die Soldaten innerhalb kürzester Zeit fit für den  Kampf in einer weit entlegenen Region gemacht werden können, senkt das  die Hemmschwelle militärischer Auslandseinsätze noch weiter.


ein teil der ausbildung wird verbessert, basta! es ist höchst zweifelhaft, dass dies einen signifikanten einfluss auf strategische oder politische entscheidungen haben wird! ganz besonders in deutschland.


----------



## phila_delphia (12. April 2012)

*AW: Vom Videospiel zum Schießsimulator*

Danke für die News!

Was ich an dem Artikel spannend finde: Früher wurden die technischen Möglichkeiten für die Zivilbefölkerung durch vor allem durch Entwicklungen im militärischen Bereich vonangetrieben (Kryptographie, Funk, Microwelle, Echolot, GPS) nun geht es ab und zu offenbar auch andersherum... Ist das nun gut oder schlecht?!

Naja, solange sie die Plasmapeitsche aus Bulletstorm nicht nachbauen  

Dabei fällt mir ein... Wäre das nicht ein Thema für eine PCGH Bildergallerie: "Videospiel-Entwicklungen die es nicht ins RL schaffen sollten"

Grüße

_@Invisible_XXI: 





Invisible_XXI schrieb:



			...ein  teil der ausbildung wird verbessert, basta! es ist höchst zweifelhaft,  dass dies einen signifikanten einfluss auf strategische oder politische  entscheidungen haben wird! ganz besonders in deutschland.
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

 Sehe ich - ohne die Tatsache zu bewerten - ähnlich. In meinen Augen ist die Hauptursache für Krieg/Gewalt nicht die vorhandene Technik, sondern das, was in den Köpfen der Menschen passiert. Und leider sind die Lizensen für Nied, Gier, Angst, Haß und Dummheit nicht nur kostenlos sondern auch realistischer als jede bisher hergestellte Video-Spiel-Engine._


----------



## Research (12. April 2012)

*AW: Vom Videospiel zum Schießsimulator*

Tja, beim Kaliber kommt es halt doch auf die Größe an. Warum ist 7,92 nochmal verschwunden?

Ich bezweifle mal das Videotrainer kriegsantreibend sind.


----------



## blubb3435 (13. April 2012)

*AW: Vom Videospiel zum Schießsimulator*



proxgame schrieb:


> Sowas gibts doch auch schon fürn Keller zum selber bauen: Ultimate Battlefield 3 Simulator - Build & Test (Full Video) - The Gadget Show - YouTube


 
Danke für den Link! (: Is natürlich a bisl doof des Ganze, aber ich hab mir schon oft vorgestellt wie so ein Simulator aussehen könnte.


----------



## So.HiGh (13. April 2012)

*AW: Vom Videospiel zum Schießsimulator*

Ich frag mich grad was daran neu sein soll... Americas Army ? 

Aber wie ich schon in einem anderen Post schrieb: Ein Spiel sollte auch wie eines aussehen. 
Ich hab nichts davon wenn ich nun ne runde BF3 zock, und mich fast fühle als wäre ich mitten in nem Krieg.
Dann könnte ich auch die Nachrichten anschalten.

Da nehm ich viel lieber nen Zaubestab/Axt/Armbrust in die hand und geh auf Dämonen Jagt...


----------



## Invisible_XXI (13. April 2012)

*AW: Vom Videospiel zum Schießsimulator*

Auch wenn ständig in Fachzeitschriften, oder eben solchen Artikeln unwissender Redakteure fachfremder Bereiche, von der übermäßigen Realitätsnähe gesprochen wird und vor Jahren schon wurde(!), sind wir mMn noch WEIT davon entfernt, dass man Spiele nicht mehr klar als solche erkennen könnte! Zum einen aufgrund der Grafik und zum anderen aufgrund der Spielmechaniken. Nicht zu vergessen, dass man mit Maus und Tastatur in der Hand vor einem Bildschirm sitzt... Der oft erwähnte Fotorealismus ist noch lange nicht erreicht und wird in den nächsten 10 Jahren sicherlich auch nicht erreicht werden. Sorgen muss man sich wirklich nur machen, wenn jemand Spiele tatsächlich nicht mehr von der Realität unterscheiden kann! Das würde ich dann jedoch dem Geisteszustand der betreffenden Person zuschreiben und nicht den Spielen


----------



## Stryke7 (13. April 2012)

*AW: Vom Videospiel zum Schießsimulator*

ich denke schon, dass wir in den näcshten zehn jahren zum foto-realismus bei spielegrafik kommen, wenn ich mal gucke was vor zehn jahren so modern war und das mit zB crysis 2 vergleiche .....


aber es stimmt: es kommt nicht auf die spieleindustrie an, sondern darauf dass der spieler moralisch erzogen wurde und geistig in ordnung ist, und spiel und reallife unterscheiden kann. ansonsten müssten wir auch die bundeswehr, die meisten filme, diverse kampfsportarten, paintball, ...  abschaffen und außerdem die berufe der jäger, polizisten, etc stark verändern  

ich finde es in deutschland so schon etwas übertrieben. ich denke, das erlernen vom umgang mit zB schusswaffen zu verbieten ist eine falsche präventionsmaßnahme, ich finde es zB in den usa besser geregelt: dort kann jeder den richtigen umgang damit erlernen und somit die gefahren überhaupt erst richtig einschätzen.  
etwas gefährliches einfach zu verbieten wird es noch gefährlicher machen, da man sich weniger damit auskennt.


----------



## RuhigeHand (13. April 2012)

*AW: Vom Videospiel zum Schießsimulator*

Hast du irgendwelche Indizien dafür das sich das "bessere" erlernen vom Umgang mit Schusswaffen positiv auf die Unfallzahlen mit Schusswaffen auswirkt? Ich finde im Netz nur Statistiken die eine ganz andere Sprache sprechen, lasse mich aber gerne von dir überraschen....


----------



## Stryke7 (13. April 2012)

*AW: Vom Videospiel zum Schießsimulator*

nein, leider ist es tatsächlich so, dass gerade in den usa auch viele leute aus doofheit sich selbst damit verletzen. trotzdem finde ich, dass das immer noch besser ist als alle bürger zu entmündigen und aus prinzip als zu doof für den umgang damit einzuschätzen.  
freiheit und sicherheit widersprechen sich ja leider immer. sowohl hier, als auch in politik/öffentlicher sicherheit etc.


----------



## RuhigeHand (15. April 2012)

*AW: Vom Videospiel zum Schießsimulator*

Ich finde auch das die Gesellschaft abwägen muss zwischen der Freiheit des Einzelnen und dem Schutz von vielen. Deswegen habe ich nichts gegen ein strenges Waffengesetz und auch nichts dagegen dass dies verfolgt wird. Waffen haben in einer zvilisierten Gesellschaft die nicht auf selbstschutz ausgelegt ist nichts zu suchen. Mag in den Staaten anders sein bei uns brauchst du auf jedenfall keine Magnum in der Hosentasche und keine Pumpgun im Auto. Jeder der das anders sieht sollte sich fragen ob er mit seiner Ansicht zum Problem beiträgt.


----------



## Stryke7 (15. April 2012)

*AW: Vom Videospiel zum Schießsimulator*

ok die meinung kann ich auch gut nachvollziehen und sie ist auch begründet. trotzdem finde ich weiterhin, dass meine freiheit damit etwas eingeschränkt wird. im öffentlichen leben haben waffen dennoch nichts zu suchen, ich finde nur dass man den umgang (und somit das erlernen der handhabung) nicht komplett verbieten sollte.


----------



## RuhigeHand (15. April 2012)

*AW: Vom Videospiel zum Schießsimulator*

Meine Empgehlung an dich, geh zur Bundeswehr, dann kannst du von Berufswegen mit realen Waffen hantieren. Nicht falsch verstehen, privat Leute dürfen gerne im Schützenverein Kleinkaliber auf Scheiben schiessen der Rest sollte den Leuten vorbehalten sein die sie beruflich einsezten. P.s. Mörder, Amokläufer und Gangmitglied sind keine Berufe.... denke bitte an den Jungen von Winnenden, hätte der keinen Zugriff auf die Waffe seines Vaters gehabt wäre vielleicht nichts passiert.


----------



## Stryke7 (16. April 2012)

*AW: Vom Videospiel zum Schießsimulator*

stimmt. das war wirklich nicht toll. aber auch hier sehe ich den fehler weniger in der verfügbarkeit der waffe, als in der erziehung der eltern und dem versagen des gesellschaftlichen umfeldes in seiner schule. 

vielleicht wäre es sinnvoll, in deutschland einfach mal die bestimmungen für den waffenschein zu ändern. ich stelle mir vor, dass zwar prinzipiell jeder (der geistig ok ist) eine waffe haben darf, aber vorher und auch später immer mal wieder getestet wird. vielleicht könnte man dem ganzen so bei kommen.


----------



## RuhigeHand (16. April 2012)

*AW: Vom Videospiel zum Schießsimulator*

Wenn du mir noch schlüssig erklärst was jeder mit einer Schusswaffe praktisch tun kann/soll/muss lass ich mich vielleicht überzeugen und glaube mir, wenn du das schaffst hast du ganz Deutschland hinter dir. Ich persönlich finde das Schiessen eigentlich ziemlich prickelnd (Gotcha, Luftgewehr, G3 bei der Bundeswehr) trotzdem ist mir wohler wenn mein Nachbar keine Pumpgun, für Schulungszwecke , zu Hause stehen hat.


----------



## Snak3_Plissk3n (16. April 2012)

*AW: Vom Videospiel zum Schießsimulator*



Stryke7 schrieb:


> ...ich stelle mir vor, dass zwar prinzipiell jeder (der geistig ok ist) eine waffe haben darf, aber vorher und auch später immer mal wieder getestet wird. vielleicht könnte man dem ganzen so bei kommen.


 
Und wer soll diesen bürokratischen Aufwand stemmen und finanzieren ???

Das sind Kosten, über die wir hier sprechen, die sich in ihrer Höhe ausserhalb unserer Vorstellung bewegen 

Bezüglich dem gesellschaftlichen Umfeld gebe ich dir aber vollkommen Recht !

Dazu sollte jeder mal den Film "Heart of America" gesehen haben !!!


----------



## Research (16. April 2012)

*AW: Vom Videospiel zum Schießsimulator*

(Schuss)Waffen sind nicht wie ein Auto. Auch muss heute niemand sein Essen jagen. (Kannibalen ausgeschlossen)

Selbstverteidigung gibt es als Pfefferspray, Elektroshocker.... genug.

Zumal ein Fehler mit einer Waffe problemlos dein/sein/ihr/euer letzter sein kann.


----------



## Stryke7 (16. April 2012)

*AW: Vom Videospiel zum Schießsimulator*

stimmt. aber sowohl den bürokratischen aufwand als auch die gefahr kann man genauso gut auf autos anwenden ... 

naja, prinzipiell ist es so wie es ist nicht schlecht, aber ein komplettes verbot würde ich ablehnen. da fühle ich mich etwas bevormundet.  in deutschland hatten wir ja vor ein paar jahren mal für einige zeit ein quasi-waffenverbot, indem eine zeit lang der neuerwerb einer lizenz nicht möglich war. zum glück wurde das wieder geändert


----------



## RuhigeHand (17. April 2012)

*AW: Vom Videospiel zum Schießsimulator*

Gut, aber du kannst mir nachwievor nicht deinen persönlichen Nutzen aus dem Besitz einer Schusswaffe erklären, dagegen habe ich bei der Agrumentation mit dem Auto keinen Erklärungsnotstand pro Autobesitz.


----------



## MourDog (20. April 2012)

*AW: Vom Videospiel zum Schießsimulator*

Simulatoren werde in der Luft und Seefahrt schon seit Jahren benutzt. Ich finde es ist daher keine große Überraschung, das sie endlich mal gute Graffikeinabauen. 

Rüstungshintergund hin oder her, jeder von uns (Gamern) würde unendlich Spaß in einem solchen Ding haben :-p


----------



## Stryke7 (20. April 2012)

*AW: Vom Videospiel zum Schießsimulator*

ja, dass simulatoren mal realistischer aussehen wird schon einiges bringen  und besonders im militär ist es bestimmt auch psychologisch viel realistischer, auf eine gut animierte figur zu zielen als auf ne pappscheibe 

stimmt, ein mal in so nem simulator zocken (wie in dem BF3-Zelt  ) würde mich mal sehr reizen. ein echter kriegseinsatz hingegen nicht.


----------



## Soldyah (20. April 2012)

*AW: Vom Videospiel zum Schießsimulator*

Meiner Meinung nach hat die Realität überhaupt nichts mit solchen Games zu tun. 
Ein realistisches Aussehen solcher Mil Simulatoren wäre sicherlich um einiges angenehmer als mit dieser N64 Grafik, dennoch reicht in meinen Augen die Grafik aus (AGSHP) um damit sinnvoll 
Ausbildung zu betreiben. Das richtige Schießen, bzw. der richtige Umgang mit Handwaffen lernt man eben nur draussen (Witterungseinflüsse, Rückstoß etc.). Solche äußeren Einflüße, die einem das leben schwer machen
kann ein Simulator eben nicht simulieren. Und schon gar kein PC Spiel. Was noch dazu kommt ist das ganze Zeug was man nötigerweise noch mitschleppen muss  (Munition etc.) 
Solch ein Simulator -kann- natürlich viel dazu beitragen jemandem das grundlegende Schiessen beizubringen, seis Atemtechnik, das Abkrümmen usw. 
Abgesehen von der Grafik in den Simulatoren, wäre es wohl eher sinnvoll mal ein paar mehr Übungen einzubauen, die 10 Stück die es gibt kennt man schon nach den ersten ein, zwei durchläufen Auswendig.
Genauso sinnvoll wäre es wohl nen Zufallsgenerator einzubauen der den Feind jedesmal wo anders auftauchen lassen würde .
Ansonsten ist ein solcher Simulator nur dafür geignet im Gruppenrahmen zu trainieren- Absprachen, Beobachtungsbereiche und was da alles dazu gehört, weniger das schiessen an sich.
Wie gesagt es hat ansich nichts mit solchem Gaming zutun (in meinen Augen) 
die sind gut genug um das Theroretische in die Praxis umzusetzen, aber nicht um das richtige Praktische oder sonstiges zu ersetzen.
Bequem vorm PC zu sitzen mim Kaffee daneben und wieder mal die Welt zu retten ist eben was ganz anderes.


Wer um sich ballern muss und Amok läuft hat, so wie alle andern geschrieben haben, sowieso einen weg. Da kann er noch solange BF CoD oder sonstiges zocken.


Tschuldigung für den lange Text und das ausschweifen 
Just my two cents


----------

